# Chewing the beard.



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I thought Galen had not grown pretty facial hair due to her always, always rubbing her face on the carpet, grass or what ever was available. She did it on all kinds of food, dry or raw so it was not that her face was dirty. Now I’ve noticed her chewing on her face hair. Anyone else ever had with your Havs? Any solutions?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> I thought Galen had not grown pretty facial hair due to her always, always rubbing her face on the carpet, grass or what ever was available. She did it on all kinds of food, dry or raw so it was not that her face was dirty. Now I've noticed her chewing on her face hair. Anyone else ever had with your Havs? Any solutions?


I don't have any solutions for you, but I have to admit, it made me laugh! Who would have guessed!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

We need a Galen close up shot to see what you're talking about! :becky:

Marley rubs on everthing after he eats too.  His hair seems to grow differnetly on his face than RUfus. Ru's stache grows down straight at the sides nice and full and Marley's has cowlicks? in the front! It's sorta always smushed back towards his face and makes his nose look pointier. Maybe it's from the face rubbing too IDK.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Not sure this shows how shot her facial hair is compared to how long her coat is.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby has shorter facial hair, too, and she has never been cut! She does wipe her face on a basket under the coffee table after each meal but I'm really beginning to think she just isn't meant to have long facial hair! Are there other Hav's that have full coats but shorter facial hair?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sandi I have the same issue with Monte, his face is always a mess because he will not leave it alone. We always call him kitty kitty becasue he even licks his pay and rubs his face with it not only messing up his cute little face but I am forever removing matts from his legs grrrr.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwww.......Galan has soulful eyes like Dexter. Thanks for indulging us with the close up pictures! She is very pretty and her hair looks fine to me.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Izzo doesn't have super long facial hair either. He doesn't chew on his facial hair but does chew on his leg hair which drives me nuts. I think he does it out of boredom.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww Galan is so cute - beautiful face she has!!  Not sure why she is doing it, but if she isn't itchy anywhere else then maybe it's just a little habit she has as opposed to allergies.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Awwwww.......Galan has soulful eyes like Dexter. Thanks for indulging us with the close up pictures! She is very pretty and her hair looks fine to me.


She does like fine but she gets her cheek hair and chews on it or rubs it off and before long she may not look fine. Galen is a player if she is not asleep, she is doing something. She is much busier than Smarty is or was at that age.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

You know since we got Fergus, it has taken a toll on Izzy's beard I correct him when I catch him pulling on it, you would think it would hurt Izzy and she would get mad and correct him, but she just lets him get away with it. Puppy teeth are the pits!!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sandi~ Just rolled back through the thread and had to tell you, Galen is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you, it has been a very pleasant surprise as to how pretty she has turned out to be....hopefully she will stay that way and not end up with a bald face.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I wonder if it is from the rubbing. Marley is a face rubber too and his whiskers don't show skin through but they are broken and short in front. Galen is very pretty. She has a real feminine look.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ah Ha !! Finally found this thread. Neither of mine had long facial hair to begin with. They both have the cowlicks. For some reason or another they have lost so much of it. Evye can't stand to loose much more. I keep blaming it on their play habits. I think it has a lot to do with it but I'm not sure that is the only reason. Galen is such a cutie. Her losing some hair doesn't affect her sweet little face in the least.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I posted this one of the other threads that I am going to start Galen on Davis TheraCoat. It was recommended by her Agility instructor who has a Havanese that she said look very much like Galen's face and head. A havanese Breeder told her about the TheraCoat and within 3 months of taking this produce the dog has great head hair. After the instructor mentioned this I remembered a couple of Havanese when I was showing that the owners didn't have any idea what happened to the topknot hair and the facial hair was thinning. Now I'm wondering if this could be a facial thing.

http://www.healthypethair.com/


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I am starting to see Evye's head hair and facial hair growing a "wee" bit. Maybe I am just so used to seeing it this way it is starting to look normal to me, or maybe the Mega-Tek Coat Rebuilder is having a benefit. I am very, very anxious for her pony to grow back in but I'm kind of liking the short muzzle. I think it makes her look like a puppy again and a "softer" look. BUT I think I must check 50 times a day to see if the pony is growing. It makes her head look way to small for her body.

Bentley's muzzle has been chewed up a bit too and I'm even liking his shorter look.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I think I am starting to see Evye's head hair and facial hair growing a "wee" bit. Maybe I am just so used to seeing it this way it is starting to look normal to me, or maybe the Mega-Tek Coat Rebuilder is having a benefit. I am very, very anxious for her pony to grow back in but I'm kind of liking the short muzzle. I think it makes her look like a puppy again and a "softer" look. BUT I think I must check 50 times a day to see if the pony is growing. It makes her head look way to small for her body.
> 
> Bentley's muzzle has been chewed up a bit too and I'm even liking his shorter look.


I know what you mean about the little head. Marley is only now starting to even out from his little head, big body!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

good buddy said:


> I know what you mean about the little head. Marley is only now starting to even out from his little head, big body!


Do I dare ask....how long did it take? I tell her all the time it's a good thing she's cute because she sure is funny looking.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Do I dare ask....how long did it take? I tell her all the time it's a good thing she's cute because she sure is funny looking.


I couldn't tell you how long, but it's been a LONG time.  The hair is still wispy and uneven so even once it's sorta filling in it could really be cut t even it up some. I bet it's another six months before he has a good topknot though. *sigh I was telling Marley the same thing...good thing he's got such a good personality lol!


----------

